# What Is Your Choice Alchohol Beverage



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

OK we covered cigarettes. Lets try booze! My favorite drink is my Costa Rican sister in-law's, made from scratch, Pina Coladas. I always bring fresh, sweet, just picked off the vine pineapples and some rum when I go to her house. She learned how to make them at a resort she used to work at. No mixes, all fresh ingredients. Yummy!:-D

After dinner it is Drambuie.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jack and Coke is my usual drink, it's even better with cherry coke.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Vin Rouge as a staple, tequila with salt and lemon as a party treat, and vodka straight from the freezer with freshly squeezed oranges and limes. After dinner Tia Maria, Kahlua or Sambuca..


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Vin Rouge as a staple, tequila with salt and lemon as a party treat, and vodka straight from the freezer with freshly squeezed oranges and limes.


Hey Maggie - Impressive list. You don't F**K around do you?\\/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hey Maggie - Impressive list. You don't F**K around do you?\\/


 
Life's too short and it all tastes nice :-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Life's too short and it all tastes nice :-D


I'll drink to that!:-D


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't drink, but I do love virgin frozen girlie drinks and sparkling grape juice. \\/ I was at one of the wine capitals of the midwest (Hermann, Missouri) for an externship and didn't pick up any sparkling grape juice. ](*,)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I don't drink, but I do love virgin frozen girlie drinks and sparkling grape juice. \\/ I was at one of the wine capitals of the midwest (Hermann, Missouri) for an externship and didn't pick up any sparkling grape juice. ](*,)


Maren, what's a girlie drink ? Martini or something ?


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Whiskey sours or Jack and Coke. I don't see the point in drinking if you don't mean it.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Pabst Blue Ribbon if I don't have anything to do the next day.:-&

Bud Light if I do.\\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> Whiskey sours or Jack and Coke. I don't see the point in drinking if you don't mean it.


I love whiskey sours. They were number one until they got replaced with pina coladas. I used to blend with egg whites and a bit of cherry juice. Great summer drink.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, about a 7 to 12 year old Kentucky Sourmash. !2 to 16 oz glass filled to the top with ice, then, fill 3/4 with sourmash and top the last quarter with water. After the first....they are all pretty smooth regardless of the type of sourmash.......and I hope this doesn't go 10 pages. The only thing that really suffer besides my humor is my typing. I always end up with extra letters.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Maren, what's a girlie drink ? Martini or something ?


LOL, they may not exist in Scotland. The definition of a girlie drink may vary, but they are usually considered a drink where the taste of the other ingredients is more obvious than the taste of the alcohol. Like the strawberry in strawberry daquiris. Basically, it's kind of joked about as something fruity tasting to get girls drunk quickly. But often girlie drinks can have quite a bit of alcohol (like an authentic Long Island ice tea or jungle juice with a lot of Everclear), so it's not necessarily the amount of alcohol in the drink that defines it as "girlie."


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> LOL, they may not exist in Scotland. The definition of a girlie drink may vary, but they are usually considered a drink where the taste of the other ingredients is more obvious than the taste of the alcohol. Like the strawberry in strawberry daquiris. Basically, it's kind of joked about as something fruity tasting to get girls drunk quickly. But often girlie drinks can have quite a bit of alcohol (like an authentic Long Island ice tea or jungle juice with a lot of Everclear), so it's not necessarily the amount of alcohol in the drink that defines it as "girlie."


Pina colada is a girlie drink but I like it. I also love Coco Locos, another rum drink here.:-$


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> LOL, they may not exist in Scotland. The definition of a girlie drink may vary, but they are usually considered a drink where the taste of the other ingredients is more obvious than the taste of the alcohol. Like the strawberry in strawberry daquiris. Basically, it's kind of joked about as something fruity tasting to get girls drunk quickly. But often girlie drinks can have quite a bit of alcohol (like an authentic Long Island ice tea or jungle juice with a lot of Everclear), so it's not necessarily the amount of alcohol in the drink that defines it as "girlie."


 
Thanks Maren, kind of like a whisky and water here then ? 8-[


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Probably so.  Speaking of Scottish whiskey, my brother got some Bell's Whiskey for my dad when he visited Scotland. He now displays it proudly. Yay Bell family traditions, I guess...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Thanks Maren, kind of like a whisky and water here then ? 8-[


Was that a jab at Don?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Bells is a very popular whisky, a very regular everyday kind of whisky...they vary a hell of a lot, the malts are easier drinking I don't know how many hundreds they produce here but it is a lot. I'm not a fan of whisky.... it stinks !


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Was that a jab at Don?


Don drinks sourmash, I suspect you'll need plenty of water with that stuff!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Crown Royal, either neat or on the rocks......

and....beer with a bit of Orange Juice and a shot of Amaretto mixed in...don't knock it til you try it!!!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Probably a nice Single Malt Scotch Whisky. Ardbeg, Lagavulin, Laphroaig, Balvenie, Cao Ila, Craggenmore, and MaCallan are some I like. I also like some Irish Whiskey and American Whiskey. Red Breasted Irish Whiskey is nice one I just got to try, and Jameson is actually pretty good too. Old Overton American Rye is one of those rare good tasting yet ridiculously cheap drinks. There are some others, like Rogue Brewery's line of Whiskeys (flat-out awesome!), or sometimes you just want some Southern Comfort or something like that, but those are my main go-to's. I usually add one or two drops of water and that's it. I generally don't do mixed drinks.

My other choice (call it a tie if you must) would be beer. Preferably Belgian or wild ales. Namely Delirium Tremens, La Chouffe, Orval, a nice Lambic (Boon's is probably the most famous), Phantome' (anything from them is great!), Rochefort, or some American versions like Ommegang's stuff which I like, Russian River (only had one that was awesome, would love to have more, very creative and wonderful stuff though in my experience and word-of-mouth). Other than that, Founders is great (especially Red's Rye, and Devil Dancer for you hop-heads, those are my favorite, but I haven't had a bad beer from them), Bell's ales are quite nice, and then there's homebrew. Otherwise I'll just go with something like Samuel Adams' Boston Lager, or a nice Stout or IPA depending.

Definitely a nice pour of a good Whisky or a nice Belgian Trappist Ale or a Lambic, Saison, or some other sour ale would be my preference. I don't drink much, but when I do I like to get something I'll enjoy.

-Cheers


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

My drink drinks are generally jäger bombs and triple Malibu with a splash of pinapple (girly, I know)...though I do enjoy an Irish carbomb and long island ice tea.

For the less hard stuff I like woodhuck, most heffeweizens, shiner, and wine (faves being lambrusco, prosecco and swiss whites like fendant and petit Arvin...both which go well with a shot of peach schnappes, and good German ice wines). I also adore most lambics

-Cate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

_Probably a nice Single Malt Scotch Whisky. Ardbeg, Lagavulin, Laphroaig, Balvenie,_

I have tried all of these malts.... they're quite a peaty whisky  Glad you had a good time !


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Just a nice dark or amber ale.....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I had a fifth of Hirsh Reserve once not long ago. I couldn't even enjoy drinking it because it was out of my league so I just let guests have a shot of it till it was gone. I pop for a fifth of Wild Turkey Barrrel Proof a couple of times a year. Got a mason jar of everclear down in the cabinet also. That is strange stuff because you take a sip and you can feel it moving back through your mouth because all moisture is evaporating as it goes.
Maggie, I have a bottle of Hogs Head pure malt Scotch Whiskey sitting in the cabinet with no one to drink it with. 
Now I am craving a drink to go with that cigarette I was craving in the last thread. Ya gotta get off of this kick Lee.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Asom Broso extra anejo tequila


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I had a fifth of Hirsh Reserve once not long ago. I couldn't even enjoy drinking it because it was out of my league so I just let guests have a shot of it till it was gone. I pop for a fifth of Wild Turkey Barrrel Proof a couple of times a year. Got a mason jar of everclear down in the cabinet also. That is strange stuff because you take a sip and you can feel it moving back through your mouth because all moisture is evaporating as it goes.
> Maggie, I have a bottle of Hogs Head pure malt Scotch Whiskey sitting in the cabinet with no one to drink it with.
> Now I am craving a drink to go with that cigarette I was craving in the last thread. Ya gotta get off of this kick Lee.


 
I can't find the laughing smilie.....I am laughing so hard


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Got a mason jar of everclear down in the cabinet also. That is strange stuff because you take a sip and you can feel it moving back through your mouth because all moisture is evaporating as it goes.


My wife brought some of that stuff back from Indiana once after visiting her mom, there outa be a law..that's all I have to say about that :lol:


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

michael wise said:


> pabst blue ribbon if i don't have anything to do the next day.:-&
> 
> bud light if i do.\\:d/


 hahaha!


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I recently tried blackberry moonshine. It still feels like it's melting your guts out it just doesn't taste like it.


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the microbrews. Anything made by Dog Fish works for me.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Crown and Coke. Turkey and Coke. Top shelf margueritas. 

Girlie drinks are.....Black russian, toasted almond, screaming banana banshee, and purple hooter shooters:mrgreen:


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> Anything made by Dog Fish works for me.


me too...thier IPAs are awesome if you love hoppy goodness. i think the 90 min IPA from dogfish head is one of my all time favorite beers. 

lots of stouts, porters, pale ales. generally a big fan of ale. not much on lager beers. Recently been liking a beer called Lion stout. from sri lanka, but not tropical in any way. a really nice thick dark chocolately stout thats not very expensive around here. 

i like good bourbon as well.


----------



## Lori Longardino (Apr 4, 2009)

We like equal amounts of grey goose vodka and sugar free redbull with a splash of cranberry juice. :twisted:


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Life's too short and it all tastes nice :-D


oh get a virtual room already LOL


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Ive been drinking a lot of Blue Moon and Black Butte lately. I try to stay way from the hard A, it usually means trouble for me.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

chris haynie said:


> me too...thier IPAs are awesome if you love hoppy goodness. i think the 90 min IPA from dogfish head is one of my all time favorite beers.


Ditto. Their 60, 90, and 120 Minute IPAs are all nice. Kind of like a Barleywine with IPA inclinations. You guys might like, scratch that, LOVE Founders Devil Dancer. If you ever see it, it's fantastic!



> Recently been liking a beer called Lion stout. from sri lanka, but not tropical in any way. a really nice thick dark chocolately stout thats not very expensive around here.


That's a Foreign Extra Stout (FES). I like it. And if it was good enough for this guy . . .



-Cheers


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

michael jackson is one of my heroes.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Lori Longardino said:


> We like equal amounts of grey goose vodka and sugar free redbull with a splash of cranberry juice. :twisted:


 We call that "liquid crack" around these parts. I tried it once. Once.


----------



## Lori Longardino (Apr 4, 2009)

Adam Swilling said:


> We call that "liquid crack" around these parts. I tried it once. Once.


 LOL, You have to be carefull with them. They can sneek up on you.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee has the best dog training questions. 
Costa Rica + cheap smokes + good booze + attack dogs + cock fights = ?


----------



## Lori Longardino (Apr 4, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Lee has the best dog training questions.
> Costa Rica + cheap smokes + good booze + attack dogs + cock fights = ?


 = Paradise. Just could do without the cock fights. But cheap cigs + Good booze + Good dogs= paradise!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Geesh, ish thish fread still going???


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lori Longardino said:


> = Paradise. Just could do without the cock fights. But cheap cigs + Good booze + Good dogs= paradise!


Once you hit the booze you’ll pick out your cock


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

On the very few occasions I drink any more, it's Chivas on the rocks.
Pretty much a tea tottler now.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maggie!!!! Is that you????? What the hell!!!!.....where did you come from Bob????? Five pages!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Maggie!!!! Is that you????? What the hell!!!!.....where did you come from Bob????? Five pages!!!!



:lol: Ain't it amazing how many post a non dog question can get on a dog forum! :lol: :-k


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Lori Longardino said:


> LOL, You have to be carefull with them. They can sneek up on you.


 Yeah, those things sneak up on you like a hillbilly ninja; you may not know what direction they're coming at you from, but you can bet you'll wake up in a trailer park covered in tobacco juice and smelling like livestock.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

chris mcdonald said:


> once you hit the booze you’ll pick out your cock


 lol!!=d>


----------



## Lori Longardino (Apr 4, 2009)

Adam Swilling said:


> Yeah, those things sneak up on you like a hillbilly ninja; you may not know what direction they're coming at you from, but you can bet you'll wake up in a trailer park covered in tobacco juice and smelling like livestock.


 LMAO ! Now that is funny.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Geesh, ish thish fread still going???


LMAO.....

And Bob....I agree....Chivas on the Rocks is a good one too!!!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> :lol: Ain't it amazing how many post a non dog question can get on a dog forum! :lol: :-k


Bob, I am limited to what threads I can post on and this is one I know pretty well. All these other threads have to do with training dogs through problems...most of which I would have got rid of the first week. Good night Jon Boy! And Bob...next time I am asking if that is Maggie.....just keep, real quiet if it is you again!!!! LMAO


----------



## patrick ganley (Oct 6, 2009)

I like a nice Modelo with a lime or Red bull with Yaegermeister. I'm old and lame now but back in the day we used to take a big metal pot and dump 2 bottles of Everclear with 4-5 bottles of Hawaiian Punch and a few cans of Fruit Cocktail and let it sit in the fridge for a few hours and off to the moon you go !!
The proof was so high like around 150 you couldn't taste it and that was the dangerous part. Wow this tastes good think i'll have another !![-X
OLD AND LAME=SLOW AND STEADY AND THAT WORKS FOR ME !!


----------



## patrick ganley (Oct 6, 2009)

patrick ganley said:


> I like a nice Modelo with a lime or Red bull with Yaegermeister. I'm old and lame now but back in the day we used to take a big metal pot and dump 2 bottles of Everclear with 4-5 bottles of Hawaiian Punch and a few cans of Fruit Cocktail and let it sit in the fridge for a few hours and off to the moon you go !!
> The proof was so high like around 150 you couldn't taste it and that was the dangerous part. Wow this tastes good think i'll have another !![-X
> OLD AND LAME=SLOW AND STEADY AND THAT WORKS FOR ME !!


 I left out the best part we used to call our concoction Jungle Juice-LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Bob, I am limited to what threads I can post on and this is one I know pretty well. All these other threads have to do with training dogs through problems...most of which I would have got rid of the first week. Good night Jon Boy! And Bob...next time I am asking if that is Maggie.....just keep, real quiet if it is you again!!!! LMAO


:lol: :lol: :lol: Will do! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Aw, you know I am just joking Bob.....but send me a picture of your truck just to be sure.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:wink: For sure!...but ya lost me on the truck pic. :-k


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

I am surprised nobody has been ;jeffed; yet.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> :wink: For sure!...but ya lost me on the truck pic. :-k


Maybe someone will explain it Bob. I am calling it a night. LOL


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

jack van strien said:


> I am surprised nobody has been ;jeffed; yet.


LOL...Jeff doesn't drink.....he's lame...:grin: (just kidding)

(psst...I think he got shitfaced one time and fell out of an airplane or something...ooops):-\":-\":lol:


----------



## Riley Rodewald (Feb 12, 2008)

If I'm drinking hard, either patron tequilla with club soda or a rum and coke or vodka and anything (as long as the vodka's Belvedere). 

Other than that any beer will do as long as I have a pinch of Copenhagen between my cheek and gum.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

patrick ganley said:


> I like a nice Modelo with a lime or Red bull with Yaegermeister. I'm old and lame now but back in the day we used to take a big metal pot and dump 2 bottles of Everclear with 4-5 bottles of Hawaiian Punch and a few cans of Fruit Cocktail and let it sit in the fridge for a few hours and off to the moon you go !!
> The proof was so high like around 150 you couldn't taste it and that was the dangerous part. Wow this tastes good think i'll have another !![-X
> OLD AND LAME=SLOW AND STEADY AND THAT WORKS FOR ME !!



Oh yeah, barracks parties, we'd snag a 5 gallon juice jug from the DFAC and make the same concoction, except with a bottle of tequila, gin, and Bacardi 151 to go with the 2 bottles of Everclear and Hawaiian punch. That stuff is bad juju, we had one soldier who drank way too much, passed out on my bed, and threw up all over it...then laid in it for hours while refusing to go to the hospital for alcohol poisoning.

Needless to say, the proof is so high that we put the reserves in the freezer and it never did freeze solid, and if you dump it out the window, it will kill grass.

Just a little Jesus juice to kick start your day. Now that I'm older (possibly wiser...maybe) I stick to things I can taste to limit consumption, and don't let people pass out in my bed anymore.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I really like Heineken I would say but am not a picky drinker.... or eater for that matter.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Just rediscovered Bloody Mary but, like Ben, I'm neither a picky drinker nor eater :-(


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> :lol: Ain't it amazing how many post a non dog question can get on a dog forum! :lol: :-k


I haven't had any dog problems lately. I'm working hard to get my post count up so I can be a "Landshark" like all the really cool dudes. If you want to sneak me in on that title I promise I will go away.

I learned a lot from this thread. I have a bunch of new firewater recipes and now I know what a light weight I am.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Lee, I learned something also. You can't quit smoking cold turkey because you like those sweet girlie drinks. 
You know, going back a few years, I used to keep a fifth of slow gin under the seat for the dates. That is what sweet drinks are for.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

So c'mon Don, what were you trying to "slow" down?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Geesh, ish thish fread still going???


You been trying it without the water Don ?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Lee, I learned something also. You can't quit smoking cold turkey because you like those sweet girlie drinks.
> You know, going back a few years, I used to keep a fifth of slow gin under the seat for the dates. That is what sweet drinks are for.


Costa Riran beer and rum and coke is my daily MO. But I gotta admit that I groove on girlie Pina Coladas and Coco Locos and Cuban cigarettes, when I can get hold of them.:smile:

There is a Costa Rican expression here that is commonly used in greetings. It is Pura Vida. Strictly translated means the good life. That is the mental zone I'm in with those 3 things mentioned above.\\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

There is another thing a bit different about alcohol beverages here from what we are accustomed to. If you are old enough to see over the top of the bar you can buy drinks. 

The bartender at the local bar is often the owners 15 year old daughter.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

When I drank, my preferred was Jack, cut with a little Jack. I also liked Crown, chilled. I really hated to put ice in a drink it watered it down. Barracks juice was a common drink in younger days. In Southeast Asia, Bourbon Supreme was $1.20 a 40 ouncer. A few 40's of that, some Everclear - or the native Leaping Deer or Bom de Bom (sp?) would make you rob your own footlocker. I remember one time drinking some local native stuff, I got so drunk I took things back I didn't even steal. I gave all that up for Diet coke, ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I started drinking in High School, after school (in Italy) waiting in the train
station. Strega shots with beer chasers. Moved on to Electric Annie Greensprings wine when I got back to the States. Havn't had a drink in over
20 years ......which is probably why I'm still alive


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

apple pie moon shine


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

charles Turner said:


> apple pie moon shine


YES!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

charles Turner said:


> apple pie moon shine


 
Hey I got a Mason Jar for you! I quit drinking! Will bring it up next time I am up that way. Taste just like a liquid McDonals Apple Pie!!


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Glad to see there are a couple Dogfish Head fans out there! Their 60 Minute IPA is my favorite beer of all time. After that, I like any good hoppy ale- Victory Hop Devil, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. 

Liquor wise, Maker's Mark is good for sipping. My guitar player turned me on to Absinthe- very interesting stuff but $$ so I don't get it much.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy crap! 935 hits and 75 posts in less than 24 hours indicates WDF members enjoy more than just working dogs in their spare time.\\/


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Kinda makes you wonder how much work is actually gonna get done in Georgia next month at the WDF gathering:-o:-o


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Kinda makes you wonder how much work is actually gonna get done in Georgia next month at the WDF gathering:-o:-o


I never thought about that. We should be entrepreneurs and open a on site beer- booze garden.


----------



## patrick ganley (Oct 6, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Oh yeah, barracks parties, we'd snag a 5 gallon juice jug from the DFAC and make the same concoction, except with a bottle of tequila, gin, and Bacardi 151 to go with the 2 bottles of Everclear and Hawaiian punch. That stuff is bad juju, we had one soldier who drank way too much, passed out on my bed, and threw up all over it...then laid in it for hours while refusing to go to the hospital for alcohol poisoning.
> 
> Needless to say, the proof is so high that we put the reserves in the freezer and it never did freeze solid, and if you dump it out the window, it will kill grass.
> 
> Just a little Jesus juice to kick start your day. Now that I'm older (possibly wiser...maybe) I stick to things I can taste to limit consumption, and don't let people pass out in my bed anymore.


Yeah we used to call it Jungle Juice but yeah it's lethal !! LOL


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Hey I got a Mason Jar for you! I quit drinking! Will bring it up next time I am up that way. Taste just like a liquid McDonals Apple Pie!!


 I will for sure hold you to that offer, you quit drinking? What a waste of a great beer drinker.lololol.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Holy crap! 935 hits and 75 posts in less than 24 hours indicates WDF members enjoy more than just working dogs in their spare time.\\/


we work hard and play hard!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I started drinking in High School, after school (in Italy) waiting in the train
> station. Strega shots with beer chasers. Moved on to Electric Annie Greensprings wine when I got back to the States. Havn't had a drink in over
> 20 years ......which is probably why I'm still alive


:-o "Annie Greensprings"! 
I slid down the hill (cheap seats) on a face full of Annie Greensprings watching many a Tiger football game at Mizzou back in the day.


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

I only have a few drinks a year, but I used to like greyhounds. Something about vodka and grapefruit juice together. Kind of hard for me to do anymore though because I take verapamil for my heart and you can't consume grapefruit juice or alcohol when you take verapamil! That's why God came up with Ben and Jerry's ice cream, specifically Cherry Garcia.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

patrick ganley said:


> Yeah we used to call it Jungle Juice but yeah it's lethal !! LOL


I agree, especially if you put Soju (spelling? meh) in it. That stuff adds a bit more "kick ass" to it, but the hangover is not worth it. Neither is waking up in the front yard...at someone elses house. 

Oh I forgot, another good one is Pendleton whiskey. I haven't really seen it anywhere but here but it's made in Oregon. Goes good straight, in coke, whatever, kind of tastes like Crown and is only a bit more than Jack Daniels.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I like Blue Bird-Blueberry Beer...excellent stuff! When I go out with friends and am really drinking, it's usaully Crown and Cokes then one to All Jacked Ups(Jack Daniels, Sloe Gin, Midori and Pineapple juice). Sometimes, I'll do Long Islands or Rum Barrels. 

I don't drink very often...too expensive and I have better things to spend money on.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I like " PJ " ( Purple Jesus ) Kind of a girly drink but that takes a man to handle. ( Made from 190 grain ).

Of course can only be made in a bath tub or trash can.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I like " PJ " ( Purple Jesus ) Kind of a girly drink but that takes a man to handle. ( Made from 190 grain ).
> 
> Of course can only be made in a bath tub or trash can.


Bath tub! Save time! Drink while you soak! I'm grossing myself out this morning! UGH!\\/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

What's the American tradition of the upside shot ??? I tried it the ONCE in Cody Wyoming, kind of still wonder sometimes what it may have consisted of ? Lee ???


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> What's the American tradition of the upside shot ??? I tried it the ONCE in Cody Wyoming, kind of still wonder sometimes what it may have consisted of ? Lee ???


Vodka, vanilla - Grenadine - pineapple juice or substitute 7up and maraschino cherry for the Grenadine.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Vodka, vanilla - Grenadine - pineapple juice or substitute 7up and maraschino cherry for the Grenadine.


Nope, no vanilla or maraschino cherry.....tabasco, tequila and something else.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Nope, no vanilla or maraschino cherry.....tabasco, tequila and something else.


Huh, you got me. Maybe someone else here knows.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Maggie - Are you sure the name isn't upside down shot? tequila-trip sec-margarita mix


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I dunno Lee, you sit on a bar stool with your head laid on the bar and the barman does his work! I thought it was an American tradition, at least that's what the good folks said.. upside down shot, bit of a misnomer really as there were three bottles in his hand.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I dunno Lee, you sit on a bar stool with your head laid on the bar and the barman does his work! I thought it was an American tradition, at least that's what the good folks said.. upside down shot, bit of a misnomer really as there were three bottles in his hand.


The above recipe is it. Correct, you lay on the bar or sit in the chair with your head back and it's poured in you mouth. 

I'm not sure you could include it as a American tradition. It might be a regional fun bar thing for those Wyoming cowboys.:smile:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The above recipe is it. Correct, you lay on the bar and it's poured in you mouth.
> 
> I'm not sure you could include it as a American tradition. It might be a regional fun bar thing for those Wyoming cowboys.:smile:


You're maybe right, I thought it was a usual practice up and down, they do seem to like their fun up there.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> I dunno Lee, you sit on a bar stool with your head laid on the bar and the barman does his work! I thought it was an American tradition, at least that's what the good folks said.. upside down shot, bit of a misnomer really as there were three bottles in his hand.


That's called a teabag Maggie :razz:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

If it gets in your eyes that would be a Romanian goggles/teabag, so I've heard!


----------



## CJ Neubert (Sep 7, 2009)

K9 Barbie has found that the guys seem to appreciate the Christmas baskets with the bottle of Pendleton.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> If it gets in your eyes that would be a Romanian goggles/teabag, so I've heard!


 
That's the one !!! It is usual then, Lee's been hanging out in the wrong bars ??


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> That's the one !!! It is usual then, Lee's been hanging out in the wrong bars ??


I'm old Maggie.

I haven't done the US bar scene for at least 20 years. I guess things change back there.

Here in CR, it is a different culture. It is hard to explain. Here, it is considered a all male social right and kinda of a obligation to show your face once in a while at the local joint. 

I try not to appear unsociable.\\/

I have that excuse down pat. I use it all the time with my "old lady".:smile:


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

captain and coke or when i can afford it, crown and coke.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Southern comfort and coke or jagermeister and red bull!! It all depends though and never really picky about the drink. Sometimes I enjoy a few beers or few girlie fruity drinks but it almost always leads back to my top faves.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I like beer, it's a cultural thing :-s

Aside from that Macallan Replica or Appletons Legacy, neat of course.


----------

